# Construction/Sawdust proof cell phone cases



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

For anyone who's worked around sawdust and especially in a millwork shop settings... you know that stuff gets in even the most protected nooks and crannies.

But you have to have your phone on you and you have to protect it if you don't want to replace it every few weeks.

So does anyone have some sources of good cell phone cases which are help protect phones from sawdust and moisture if possible?

Personally I use a HTC Touch Pro

Responses appreciated!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Ziplock baggie


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

A small Pelican case?


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I've had good luck with Deluth.
http://www.duluthtrading.com/search..._redirect=1&p_keyword=phone&processor=content

I've never bought anything special...just the canvas velcro soft shell type, with the belt loops. I've never been able to keep the clip on type on when climbing in & out of trucks.
Joe


----------



## philadelphia (Jun 27, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Ziplock baggie



when i works at a quickrette plant in atlanta i luaghed hard when i sw the production guys use them..After about ten cell phones being replaces from portland cement, fly ash contamination and the most problem, metal shavings and metal dust from grinding and whatnot..I went to ziplocks..

Never looked back..


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out otterbox not sure if they make a defender case for the HTC but you could ask. If they do belive me it is the case you are looking for. I have one on my blackberry and swear by it at least 3 times a day!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have this thing I bring with me to work each day. I keep it in there and it stays nice and clean and safe.

My truck.


----------

